# 2 mums and their babes



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Sally with her now 11 day old kits and Mia with her 2 day old kits are both in the same room and there was a lot of kitten swapping going on so we decided too see how they got on together, here's the results

Babes together









Into a bigger crate









Sallys biggest and Mias smallest


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I cant see the pics 

When you say 'swapping kittens' is this the same thing as pooling litters I have read about on here


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

i cant see them either :cryin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No piccies Steve


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> When you say 'swapping kittens' is this the same thing as pooling litters I have read about on here


Sounds like it, but don't forget ... only pink fluffy bunnykin comments


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Sounds like it, but don't forget ... only pink fluffy bunnykin comments


I am interested because steverags seems held in reasonably high regard around here (unless I am mistaken) and I have only seen negatives around pooling attributed to other members so i was just wondering why there was some disparity...

Maybe you could PM me Amethyst if you know to keep it off this thread, I am genuinely interested and I always trust your comments and advice  x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I am interested because steverags seems held in reasonably high regard around here (unless I am mistaken) and I have only seen negatives around pooling attributed to other members so i was just wondering why there was some disparity...
> 
> Maybe you could PM me Amethyst if you know to keep it off this thread, I am genuinely interested and I always trust your comments and advice  x


I have no prior knowledge of their posts, but to be honest, I won't be bothering to post on anyone else's "personal" threads, hopefully general discussion ones will be more open to debate and sharing of knowledge/experience 

Or rather I shall simply give basic advice.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry, I think wire are crossed here, When I say swapping kittens I don't mean myself, What was happening was that the 2 mums were going into each others kittens and looking after each others so we've now got them both in a bigger cage together, they were watched very closely too make sure all was fine and the weights of the kittens are doing good.

Pictures should show now.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Steverags said:


> Sorry, I think wire are crossed here, When I say swapping kittens I don't mean myself, What was happening was that the 2 mums were going into each others kittens and looking after each others so we've now got them both in a bigger cage together, they were watched very closely too make sure all was fine and the weights of the kittens are doing good.


Feeding each others babies? Like I said I am not experienced in breeding but concerns I have seen have been regarding cross contamination with two mums.

As I said I was just interested


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We have no concerns, cats and kittens all very healthy.


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

ooh i can see them now they are lush :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh bless lol small and big


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

they are gorgeous and the moms do seem to be verry relaxed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, i do love your cats, i love the picture of the tiny kitten with the bigger one lol,,_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice 

Liz


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww thats so sweet the 2 mums an their babys they all look so relaxed in each others company :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I believe that the kittens are different enough in age to be told apart so you can keep track of who's kittens who's?

I dont agree with pooling at all but very beautiful cats all the same.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They all look very contented together 
I believe 'pooling' like this is very common in nature with mothers sharing duties, also with aunties taking care of day to day things like grooming.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Hun!  just a question: is'nt there more of a risk to both litters if one kitty gets an infection, to spread to all kittys? rather than isolated to one queen and kitts!  ( i am a duffus and haven't a clue) 

PS your baby's are stunning! though!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Both mummys and their babies are beautiful! xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Lovely photos and thanks for sharing though I bet you wish you kinda hadn't bothered!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> Lovely photos and thanks for sharing though I bet you wish you kinda hadn't bothered!


People have their own opinions I understand that, won't stop how we breed, this is the first time 2 girls have gone in together, when they are happy, we are happy.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> Lovely photos and thanks for sharing though I bet you wish you kinda hadn't bothered!


Why would he wish he hadn't bothered?


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous pics....love watching them all curled up together.

With regards to infection etc, I have had 2 queens who grew up together and had their kittens 2 days apart...1 had 1 kitten and 1 had 6 and neither would settle until they were together with their babies and they shared them until the kittens left us. Any infection that is present would have been present in both of them as they had always been together.

I have had issues with my current litter as mum was getting stressed out being shut away and on the advice of my vet, I have now brought mum and kittens downstairs and allowed them to mix with all of our other cats (kittens are 5 weeks old). The result is a happy mum, some very caring aunties and kittens that are thriving. When I asked the vet about cross infection, he simply said how else will the kitten's immune systems every get built up and get a chance to work? He said that this is the very best way to socialise kittens and although the aunties cannot feed the babies, they will help mum with the cleaning and playing and disciplining aspect.

As far as I'm concerned, breeding is not an exact science. I will do whatever it takes to keep my mums and kittens happy and I'm sure that any good breeder is the same. There is no way that I would change the way I breed just because someone else doesn't do it that way.

CM


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lovely cats and kittens my kittens are now 9 and 10 wks and they have been pooled since day 3 off the youngest litter all 8 kittens are healthy and very confident  and the mums are happy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

my kitten was from a shared mums litter there was no problems truly no problems.I beleive this to be very natural behavuior in the cat world other wise i dont think they would be happy to do this. Very cute content kitties in the pics just my opinion.


----------

